# Rekorde!



## Leif (11. September 2006)

Hi @ all.

Ich weiß, man sollte nicht mit den großen Fängen rumprahlen.
Mich würde aber intressieren, was eure Rekorde sind. Natürlich nur die von der küste.

Da wir Plattfischrekorde ja schon als Thema haben entfallen sie.

Ich würde aber vorallem gerne wissen, was die Dorsch und aalrekorde mit der brandungsangel sind.

Ich war selber dabei, als nen 24 Pfund Dorsch in Belgien mit wattwurm gefangen wurde.
Die Schnur ging damals nur nach Links und nach Rechts.
Außerdem sah ich schon 4 Pfund Aale als sie gelandet wurden.

ich selber hatte solch ein Glück noch nicht.


----------



## degl (11. September 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*

@Leif,

65cm Dorsch in der Kieler Förde,nähe Bellevue-Badeanstalt,
man war ich perplex,hab ihn leider nicht gewogen#h 

gruß degl


----------



## bamse34 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*

Moin Moin!
Ich weiß nicht wie groß die größten Aale waren die ich bis jetzt in der Brandung gefangen habe, die 3 die (hoffentlich) gleich unten zu sehen sind habe ich letzte Woche gefangen!
Hatte aber schon größere! Ich messe und wiege sie aber selten!
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Palerado (11. September 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*

Rekorde.
*hust*

Mein Dorschrekord liegt bei 55cm. Gefangen vor ca. 10 Jahren mit einer 60g Rute an der Marinestation Staberdorf.
In den letzten 4 jahren (wir fahren eine Woche im Jahr nach Fehmarn) hatte ich zwar immer einige Dorsche, aber die 50cm Marke will einfach nicht wieder fallen.
Immerhin durfte ich meinem Vater bei der Landung eines 59ers helfen.


----------



## Hadley (11. September 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*

*Hallo !*

*Diesen stattlichen Dorsch konnte*
*ich im Mai in Ebeltoft DK landen.*
*Ehrliche 15cm hatte der Kamerad. :q *
*Die Meerforelle hatte 42 cm,gefangen*
*in Skodshoved Dk.*
*Ansonsten gab es in der Brandung*
*bis auf Plattfisch nichts für mich *
*zu holen. #c *

*Gruß Hadley !*


----------



## Agalatze (11. September 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*

also mein größter dorsch hatte 78 cm aus der brandung.
mefo mit der brandungsrute war 62 cm
platte aus der brandung 56 cm.
aber nun meine besten doubletten... dorsch 72 cm und 68 cm !!! oder plattfisch 52 cm und 46 cm !!!
50er gehen häufig an den haken, 60er auch regelmäßig, aber 70er leider viel zu selten...


----------



## Since1887 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*



Agalatze schrieb:


> also mein größter dorsch hatte 78 cm aus der brandung.
> mefo mit der brandungsrute war 62 cm
> platte aus der brandung 56 cm.
> aber nun meine besten doubletten... dorsch 72 cm und 68 cm !!! oder plattfisch 52 cm und 46 cm !!!
> 50er gehen häufig an den haken, 60er auch regelmäßig, aber 70er leider viel zu selten...


 

ähm wo angelst du denn bitte? Möchte auch einmal so ein Glück haben.:c #c


----------



## Agalatze (11. September 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*

ich angel überall an der ostseeküste...
von fehmarn über ostholstein, oder kieler ecke !!!
und mit glück hat das meiner meinung nach nichts zu tun.
wie oft gehst du los ? ich sehr häufig :m
außerdem habe ich anfängerglück :m


----------



## Palerado (11. September 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*

Gibt es bestimmte Strände die besser auf solche Kaliber sind als andere?
Oder ist es doch ein wenig Glück dass mal einer in der Grösse beisst?


----------



## Agalatze (11. September 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*

hört sich jetzt vielleicht blöde an, aber wenn man im schnitt 8-10 fische pro abend fängt, dann wird da in der regel immer einer dabei sein, der größer ist :m
besonders gute aussichten hast du meiner meinung nach in marienleuchte,presen,westermarkelsdorf/huk,altenteil, hubertsberg und staberhuk.


----------



## Since1887 (11. September 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*



Agalatze schrieb:


> hört sich jetzt vielleicht blöde an, aber wenn man im schnitt 8-10 fische pro abend fängt, dann wird da in der regel immer einer dabei sein, der größer ist :m
> besonders gute aussichten hast du meiner meinung nach in marienleuchte,presen,westermarkelsdorf/huk,altenteil, hubertsberg und staberhuk.


 

Angel bisher immer nur in der Kieler Gegend so Schönberg, Heidkate usw. Das aber wirklich ein guter Schnitt. Zu welcher Jahreszeit gehst du denn meistens los? Beachtest du noch irgendwas?

Off Topic
Gegen Arsenal kommt die Wende#h


----------



## meckpomm (12. September 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*

Moin

Ich weiss das bei uns von den Seebrücken auch schon Fische über 20Pfund gefangen worden sind. Einen von weit über 10Pfund hatte ich auch schon am Brückenkopf, nur wie bekommt man ihn ohne Kescher hoch? Munschnur ausgeschlitzt. 30 min später hatte ich dann eine 6Pfund MeFo, da ist dann eine von meinen Mitanglern zum auto gelaufen und hat nen Kescher geholt... Naja wenigsten die MeFo war meine... Mittlerweile weiss ich aber: Gaff!
Im letzten Herbst hatte ich eine 75er Gräte vom Strand aus. Fische über 60cm sind jedes Jahr mit bei. Die beste Zeit für große Fische ist das Frühjahr wenn die Laichdorsche unterwegs sind und dann im tiefen Wasser fischen. Oder bei auflandigem Wind sind gute Fische dicht unter land. Hatte nicht sogar mal einer auf Fehmarn einen Dorsch von 31 Pfund, ich meine das war sogar eine Bekannter Angler.

MfG Rene


----------



## Leif (12. September 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*

Hi @ all.

Das ist ja schon ordentlich.

Hat denn einer mal nen dicken Wolfsbarsch erwischt?


----------



## Micky (12. September 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*

Bei Agalatze hat MIT SICHERHEIT die Wurfweite einen entscheidenen Anteil daran dass er immer regelmäßig seine Fische fängt. Wer ihn mal beim werfen beobachtet hat, und er sich dadurch auch nicht gestört fühlt, dann fischt er schon mal in "dänischen Hoheitsgewässern" !!! Wurfweite = tieferes Wasser, da tummeln sich dann schon mal die größeren!

Rekorde mag ich meinerseits nicht vermelden, zum einen weil ich mich damit nicht rühmen möchte *(@ Sunny*: KEIN NEID!!! |supergri ) , zum anderen wüsste ich gerade nicht mit WELCHEN Fischen... *(@ Sunny*: KEIN SPOT !!!|supergri )

Ich fange eigentlich regelmäßig meine Fischchen, dass ist die Hauptsache. Wenn ich beim angeln Rekorde jage, dann vielleicht bei der Disziplin "Wieviele Naggen im Brötchen schaffe ich heute" !!! #6


----------



## sunny (12. September 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*



Micky schrieb:


> Rekorde mag ich meinerseits nicht vermelden, zum einen weil ich mich damit nicht rühmen möchte *(@ Sunny*: KEIN NEID!!! |supergri ) , zum anderen wüsste ich gerade nicht mit WELCHEN Fischen... *(@ Sunny*: KEIN SPOT !!!|supergri )



KEIN NEID |kopfkrat , verstehe ich nicht. Hau ich so auf den Putz mit dem, was ich fange? Dann muss ich noch mal in mich gehen. Kann eigentlich garnicht sein, soviel fang ich doch garnicht :q .

KEIN SPOT: Spot von mir #d , nie nich |supergri .


----------



## Katze_01 (12. September 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*



Agalatze schrieb:


> ich angel überall an der ostseeküste...
> von fehmarn über ostholstein, oder kieler ecke !!!
> und mit glück hat das meiner meinung nach nichts zu tun.
> wie oft gehst du los ? ich sehr häufig :m
> *außerdem habe ich anfängerglück* :m


 
Lol, 

Katze


----------



## Dorschgreifer (12. September 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*

Moin, Moin,

ich hatte mal vor ca 10 Jahren einen Dorsch von 98cm vor Dame gefangen. Das war allerdings ein absoluter Ausnahmefisch, gewogen habe ich ihn nicht. 

Fische um die 70 cm kommen öfter mal vor, aber nicht regelmäßig. Ich hate ein Jahr schon mal 4 Stück über 70 cm, dafür allerdings die letzten 2 Jahre keinen Einzigen, da war bei 64 cm Schluß und den habe ich auf der Seebrücke gefangen.


----------



## Leif (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*

Hat denn mal einer nen steinbutt von euch erwischt?


----------



## Koschi (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*

Dorsch: 74cm - Gahlendorf, aba das ist so lange her.... der hing noch an einer Paul Kerry Rute, ich war halt 10 Jahre jünger und konnte das Ding damals auch noch tragen... 

Butt: 52cm, Westermarkelsdorf (Sonne, nachmitags, 14:30, alleine am Strand und ein Biss (auch anner Paul Kerry...) wie von einem großen Dorsch - hat sich irgendwie eingeprägt, war einer der geilsten Fische...*schwelg*)

Ich fang einfach keine Doubletten... vielleicht sollte ich doch mal mit 2 Haken angeln? |kopfkrat


----------



## muchti (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*

*darf i auch eine allmutter einflechten (ihr wisst schon die kleinen mit den dicken koepfchen)...keine ahnung wie schwer aber lang war das gute tierchen 29cm...*
*gemessen an den ganzen geschwistern die i gefangen habe recht gross*

*gruss marco*


----------



## Torsk_SH (10. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*



Agalatze schrieb:


> außerdem habe ich anfängerglück :m




Ja ne is klar


----------



## Leif (11. November 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*

Hi @ all.

Hbe gerade auf der Blinkerhomepage gesehen, das was richtig dickes gelandet wurde.
Quelle www.blinker.de


Dorsch im Dunkeln
Rekord-Fisch aus der Brandung
Der Orkan war kaum vorbei, das biss der Dickdorsch bei Sven Eilers: 9.250 kg, also 18 ½ Pfund brachte der Prachtfisch auf die Waage bei Dirk Hilgert vom  Fischländer Angelshop in Wustrow.

http://cm.jahr-tsv.de/blinker/angeln_aktuell/news_2006/images11/rekorddorsch_400.jpg


----------



## Tüskendör (12. November 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*

Moin,

ich hatte am 14.10.2006 einen 82,5 cm Wolfsbarsch beim Brandungsangeln an der Nordspitze Borkum (Nordstrand- nicht Nordbad). Mein erster der 80`er-Klasse. Mittags auf Wattwurm.

Gruß und Petri.


----------



## Klaus S. (12. November 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*



Leif schrieb:


> Hat denn mal einer nen steinbutt von euch erwischt?



Ja... Ü50 auf Fehmarn.


----------



## Leif (12. November 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ja... Ü50 auf Fehmarn.



Hi du!

Auf was denn?


----------



## Klaus S. (12. November 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*



Leif schrieb:


> Hi du!
> 
> Auf was denn?



Wattwurm und Kneifer


----------



## Rob.a.m. (12. November 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*



Leif schrieb:


> Hi @ all.
> 
> Das ist ja schon ordentlich.
> 
> Hat denn einer mal nen dicken Wolfsbarsch erwischt?


 
Konnte in diesem Jahr die 75cm leider nicht überwinden:c .
Wolfsbarsch Oosterschelde (NL) 71 cm

Gruß Rob
Team angelmagazin.com


----------



## Leif (13. November 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*

Hi @ all.

Der Wolfsbarsch ist immer mehr im kommen.
Die werden in Zukunft für heiße Attacken sorgen.


----------



## Rob.a.m. (15. November 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*

Das der Wolfsbarsch mehr im kommen ist haben leider auch die Beruffischer entdeckt. Vor 10 Jahren konntest du dir noch dein Angelplatz aussuchen mittlerweile sind schon viele gute Angelstellen mit Netzen zugestellt (an der Küste sowie auf der See). In Frankreich und den Beneluxländern gibt es immer noch keine Fangbegrenzung für Berufsfischer obwohl der Nordseebestand dramatisch abgenommen hat. 

Gruß Rob


----------



## Waldi (15. November 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*

Dorsch 69cm 7 Pfund am 05.02.04 an der Knock (links auf dem Bild zu sehen)
Platte (Flunder) 52 cm Fünen Dänemark.
Aber der kömischste Rekord war, schon zweimal an der Knock, am Dreierpeternoster ein Aal eine Flunder und ein Dorsch, zwar alles keine Riesen aber eben diese Kombination!
Gruß Waldi


----------



## Leif (15. November 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*

Hi du.

Das hört sich toll an.
So ne Ampel macht bestimmt Freude.


----------



## Tüskendör (15. November 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*



Rob schrieb:


> Das der Wolfsbarsch mehr im kommen ist haben leider auch die Beruffischer entdeckt. Vor 10 Jahren konntest du dir noch dein Angelplatz aussuchen mittlerweile sind schon viele gute Angelstellen mit Netzen zugestellt (an der Küste sowie auf der See). In Frankreich und den Beneluxländern gibt es immer noch keine Fangbegrenzung für Berufsfischer obwohl der Nordseebestand dramatisch abgenommen hat.
> 
> Gruß Rob



Moin,
deckt sich eher nicht mit meinen Fangergebnissen - ich denke hier (Borkum)  nimmt das WB -Vorkommen tendenziell eher noch zu. Kann aber an der zunehmenden anglerischen Erfahrung liegen und ein falsches Bild liefern.

Doch was ich nicht begreife: nach meiner Recherche in der etwas "zerstrittenen" :m  Literatur, wird der Wolfsbarsch bei einer  Körperlänge von etwa 40cm geschlechtsreif. Der Vorschlag für das Mindestmass der EU liegt aber bei 36cm- also mindestens 1 oder 2 Lebensjahre darunter .... 

Hm, wenn ich einen Fisch ausrotten will - dann würde ich es so machen. Unbegreiflich - oder sehe ich da was völlig falsch ? #d 

Gruß und Petri


----------



## Rob.a.m. (15. November 2006)

*AW: Rekorde!*

Tach auch,
durch die stetige Nordwanderung dieser maritimen Stachelritter lassen sich auch vermehrt große Schulen an unsere Küste blicken lassen. Seid Ende der 90er sind mir Fänge von der norwegischen Küste bekannt. Nur die durchschnittliche Größe dieser Exemplare sind eher den Jungfischen zu zuordnen ( bis 50cm). An der niederländischen Küste haben wir mitte der 90er noch Exemplare über 60cm als normal angesehen und das die gesamte Saison durch an vielen erdänklichen Angeplätzen. Mittlerweile muß man genau wissen wann und wo man solche "echten" Wolfsbarsche gezielt befischen kann. Die Fänge solcher Leichfische nimmt von Jahr zu Jahr ab, ob es tatsächlich nur an den Berufsfischern liegt?

Das mit dem Mindestmaß kommt von unseren Inselbewohnern (GB) die dieses auch auf europäischer Ebene durchgeboxt hatten. Kuze Enstehungsgeschichte: In England (muß so in den 60zigern gewesen sein) hatte jeder das Recht diese Fisch gezielt zu beangeln ab einer gewissen Größe (ca.40cm) mußten diese Fänge der Königlichen Fischerei gemeldet werden. So enstand das Mindestmaß für die normalen Bürger seid dieser Zeit hat sich nichts geändert. Es ging und geht demnach nicht um die leichfähigkeit der Fische selbst.

Gruß Rob
PS: wie beangelt ihr denn den Wolfsbarsch
Hier meine Lieblingsköder und Montage 

http://www.angelmagazin.com/Wolfsbarsch_Wobbler_Kunstkoeder_Blinker.html
http://www.angelmagazin.com/Dorsch_Wolfsbarsch_Brandungsmontage_Brandungsangeln.html


----------

